# Looking for Siver Ice RS rim options



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I personally think a silver car on black wheels look pretty slick to me, it gives the car a nice look as well. Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree, black wheels would look the best. Especially with chrome lip.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Msr 095 Msr 045 among other decent looking wheels .


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

A silver and machined face wheel doesn't look to bad either.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

True that silver LT . those do look pretty sweet With the silver cruzen !


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is another picture that is a little better view of silver wheels.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Those are actually quite nice LT RS.

Some more options:

Drag dr-33:









My Cruze:









There are a couple others that I know of, but I don't have examples. Also, I don't own the RS package, but a silver Cruze is still a silver Cruze haha.


----------

